# Cried with laughter.



## Johnny2Puffs (17/2/15)

Die Spinnekop – deur Nataniël * Ek weet nou nie hoe jy oor spinnekoppe voel nie maar ek ry eerder ‘n fiets sonder ‘n saal as om een te konfronteer. Ja, gisteraand lê ek rustig en lees, minding my own business…..bedlampie brand baie “domesticated” en sag met die komplimente van Cash Crusaders, toe ek so ‘n sagte geskarrel in die kamer hoor. Ek dog eers dis die mot wat wil selfmoord pleeg teen die bedlamp se bulbpie… Kyk… nee, mot se kind sit so stil soos ‘n pedigree foksterrier wat razor blades skuit. Toe’s die skuifel geluid weer daar en ek skrik alles regop wat plat was…en pap wat op was! ‘n Onaardse gedrog van ‘n spinnekop met W.P. rugbykouse, en wat as weltergewig kan inweeg, toer teen 8 000 refs oor die vloer en spring sommer so met die laai se handles teen die bedkassie op! Op slag kak ek my beste linne in ‘n herfs kleurskakering in. Lyk of iemand my bed kapoenkleur, so tussen *&#@ en pampoen gespray paint het. Ek gooi alles, boek, bedlamp, asbak, glas, die toetie tot op die laagste vlak van die kamer, die vloer. Ek skrik my enigste aambei wat ek het dat hy op my kuite hang! Nou’s die moerse spaaider nog tussen my en die kombuis, waar ek, omdat hulle my so mollesteer, deur die jare, ‘n arsenaal van Doom vergader het. Nou weet ek, nou sal ek flat out moet hol vir daai Doom. Ek pluk my enigste halfnat Jockey aan sodat die aambei my nie pootjie nie. Toe trek ek weg kombuis toe dat die briekmerke soos ‘n straatkaart in my Jockey vergader… en ek 10 sekondes by die kombuisdeur moet back paddle om nie twee agterdeure te hê nie. Lord of the Dance se gat my bra! Terug….. Daar sit die bliksem nog! Sommer so met die briektrek spuit ek al…. gelukkig net Doom! …Osoonlaag en al daai goeters, se moer! Spuit hom leeg! Duik my harige vyand soos Ryk Neethling agter die bedkassie in. Moer toe moet hy wees na daai dubbel Doom en strontreuk wat nou dikker as toffie in die kamer hang. Ek trek die kas bietjie vorentoe, skiem nog so ek het gewen, toe skielik hol daai 4 wheel drive monster van ‘n aardsgedrog teen die muur uit, reg voor my oë verby, tot kophoogte. Agt oë soos Beetle wheelcaps kyk my vierkantig in my twee ogies. Nou’s dit nag. Ek verlaat myself, my water breek, my knieë swik, my longe loop leeg, my lippe parteer van mekaar. Ek beskuie my weer sonder enema. ‘n Kreet verlaat my binneste, ontsnap oor my trillende lippe. Dis toe dié klanke wat Black Sabbath en Uriah Heep na die Drakensbergse seunskoor laat klink. Dit was maar ook Spiderman se laaste asem, want net daarna los hy als en kom skeef skeef grond toe, soos fisant stront in vlug. Al retererende het ek en Doom die veldslag gewen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

